# The all new, improved MUG SHOT thread



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

fire away and let the laughs begin.....


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's my bum


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 17, 2006)

Daaaaaaannnnngg!

Baby got back!! LOL


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 17, 2006)

here ya go punky, you can see why i need a stick to fight the girls back


----------



## Oof (Aug 17, 2006)

You'll go a long way in prison waruikazi. They'll trade you like currency.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 17, 2006)

> You'll go a long way in prison waruikazi. They'll trade you like currency.


should get a pack of white ox for that skinny butt


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 17, 2006)

Oof said:


> You'll go a long way in prison waruikazi. They'll trade you like currency.



Hahaha i am quite a nice piece of man!

here's the only one i can find on the computer with my face in it, i was much cuter then


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

hahaha waruikazi thats a serious pentridge currency


ssssnakeman is that you or burt reynolds?

keep em comin


----------



## tempest (Aug 17, 2006)

Here I am...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 17, 2006)

> Here I am...


your tiny,cant even see you


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 17, 2006)

C'mon then alien? Practice what you preach.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

hey ssssankeman, was that a bike show?...which one? very nice background eyecandy


----------



## Oof (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok ok, i know you've all been holding out. 

So here it is..............a nice picture of me naked. YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT!!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

aiiite lemme track one down, i think ive posted it before but ill see if i can find it.....2 secs


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

this is me and Peaches


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 17, 2006)

a.p, shouldnt mix snakes and hairproduct  
you snake will go stiff and it makes it hard to put in the bag


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 17, 2006)

Lucky you have your snake in there... Would be unbearable other wise   :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

hahahha.....no product, all Maaaaan !


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> Lucky you have your snake in there... Would be unbearable other wise   :lol:



very funny. Hope I dont scare off other posters with my fearsome BREDlock


----------



## AnteUp (Aug 17, 2006)

I think everyone has seen that pic alienpunk! I do like your Bredli though, you... not so much 

I'll post something if I can find a recent pic, or can take one.


----------



## jeramie85 (Aug 17, 2006)

i would post a pic of me face but i only got one on my computer atm and its only a side on shot so there is no point


----------



## Hickson (Aug 17, 2006)

This is a recent photo of me before I was savagely beaten and kicked around the head (Campbelltown is rough). I'm at the back with the orange sign.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

lmao.......campbelltown is renowned for its aggressive feminists....be careful out there in the west....i went to school out at campbelltown, amongst many others....lasted a month before being escorted from the premises.....cant imagine why....nice pic


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 17, 2006)

LMAO that is gold mate!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

AnteUp said:


> I think everyone has seen that pic alienpunk!
> quote]
> 
> i havent got many of myself...and they all have my snakes in them...and you might see that pic ONCE MORE if zen gets round 2 up and running....
> ...


----------



## Pandora (Aug 17, 2006)

it would nice to see these photos put up in the rogues gallery ... 


I'll start for the girls ..........


----------



## pugsly (Aug 17, 2006)

More please Pandora!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 17, 2006)

C'mon girls don't be shy


----------



## Kersten (Aug 17, 2006)

We've all already done this...remember? :wink: As I recall Gordo, you were doing something odd with a fish and a few mates in one of yours? :lol:


----------



## alby (Aug 17, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 17, 2006)

Kersten said:


> We've all already done this...remember? :wink: As I recall Gordo, you were doing something odd with a fish and a few mates in one of yours? :lol:



nice memory :shock: 

And there was nothing unusual/odd about what we were doing to that fish :!: Infact it wasn't a fish it was a shark.... nithing odd there


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

Go ALby, looks like ya tongue is MANGLED

hahahahha hope you oldschoolers got it...

PANDORA you starlet !!!! you go, girl

wait till peteyJ64 gets a load of that !!!!!


----------



## Hickson (Aug 17, 2006)

Pandora - there appears to be a ferret hanging from your curtain rail.......

And Albie, don't be shy, show us your thumb!!!!



Hix


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 17, 2006)

here's me, i know it's not a great photo but i'm at work so what can ya do =p


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 17, 2006)

That is prolly the best so far Tsidasa! apart from my bum of course


----------



## GreenWillow (Aug 17, 2006)

*mugshot*

This one's been up before, but I think you deserve to see my angel wings again!


----------



## Pandora (Aug 17, 2006)

Ferret ! ? Lol you cannot ask a girl to give up all her secrets ....... 

Right back at you alby ............


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 17, 2006)

i think i'm disturbed by the amount of makeup and lingerie people are wearing at their computers =p


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

hahaha pandora....i let mine go when i woke one morning to find it swallowed...had a new tat obsession goin anyway


is that your navel in the avatar Tsidasa?

why are snake girlies all sooo cute !!!

makin us guys look real ordinary

check out the BACK on Willow....


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 17, 2006)

yes yes it is lol


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

................. :twisted:


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 17, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> check out the BACK on Willow....



yeah makes my back look like an 8 instead of a 10/10


----------



## alby (Aug 17, 2006)

hahaha ok here is just one more for u pandora hehe and i know what u can do with that tongue :?: :?: u can lick all my sun cream offf hehehehe :wink:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

think i saw that face on a float in oxford street......hahahahahahahahahah

and you cant even tell you have a monobrow in that shot :mrgreen:


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Tsidasa I want to come and work where you work


----------



## Oof (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, after looking at all these nice photos, I figured I had better post one of me and the family. 

This was taken in Feb at my daughters 7th birthday at a pool party.


(BTW: I actually don't mind having pics taken now, I used to weig 113kg. I was hit by a drunk driver and couldn't exercise). I'm down to 85kg now, so i'm not as self conscious eh.


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 17, 2006)

aww that's a lovely shot Oof, good on ya


----------



## Thor1 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Mug shot*

ME!!!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

awww...the family shot so cute ......i want to have a pool party, but considering I'll be 31 in April they probably wont let me swim in the toddler pool anymore....sniff....


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 17, 2006)

wow some hot snake girls here, dont have any pics of me but longtom posted a couple in the last thread.  :shock:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

lmao lay off the smelling salts Thor..... :shock:


----------



## Oof (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn Thor, that's like an after cocaine sniff shot there.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 17, 2006)

GEEZ oof and I thought i was ugly :lol:


----------



## Kaotic (Aug 17, 2006)

me before a nite out


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

> so i'm not as self conscious eh





> GEEZ oof and I thought i was ugly



well he WASN't self conscious :roll:


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 17, 2006)

my girlfriend our new boy and oh yes me...

It was actually only about nine hours after the four day labour..


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

can someone please comment on those,(kaotic) Im on my last warning :twisted:


----------



## Oof (Aug 17, 2006)

That's ok snakes4me2, i'm simply gorgeous on the inside! :mrgreen:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

aww those family shots are great, im gushing....think I'll stick with snakes though, you cant just lock a baby in a click clack overnight


----------



## Oof (Aug 17, 2006)

Cripes, I better not let my wife see that pic cwarren72. She wants to have another kid eh.

I remember how proud I was when my wife had our daughter. Thats a beautiful photo mate.


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 17, 2006)

what do you mean you can't ????? so are you saying I should stop putting him in one? lol


----------



## Kersten (Aug 17, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> aww those family shots are great, im gushing....think I'll stick with snakes though, you cant just lock a baby in a click clack overnight


You can't? :shock: 

What is it you wanted someone to comment on and what should they say....bit confused, why would you being on your last warning mean you can't comment on a picture?


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Kaotic, any chance of an AFTER the night out shot.... 8)


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

LMAO Wazza....i guess as long as theres a coupla hides, a perch and a decent gradient anything is permissable in this thread


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

THings Im discovering about Herpers
We have one of the following:

the boys....
Multiple piercings
Facial hair
Bad Hair (me)
Tats or Bikes, often both at once
Sick senses of humour
Music addictions

the ladies
drobdead smiles
or bodies
or both
Kids

anything else to add


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

> What is it you wanted someone to comment on and what should they say....bit confused, why would you being on your last warning mean you can't comment on a picture?



Because Im naughty and apparently making non g-rated comments is a no-no because us herpers are supposedly easily offended....


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

Pandora said:


> Ferret ! ? Lol you cannot ask a girl to give up all her secrets .......
> 
> Right back at you alby ............


 :shock: :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Kaotic (Aug 17, 2006)

lol i never let for after shots!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

so much can be said with a smilie that cant get you banned, i hear ya Xeno


----------



## Kersten (Aug 17, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> > What is it you wanted someone to comment on and what should they say....bit confused, why would you being on your last warning mean you can't comment on a picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Im naughty and apparently making non g-rated comments is a no-no because us herpers are supposedly easily offended....


Oh I get it. And here I thought that the ban against things non g rated was because it's an all ages site and some things might not be wise to post where kids can see them....damn, how silly of me  :lol: 

Lovely family shot Oof.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 17, 2006)

> can someone please comment on those,(kaotic) Im on my last warning


mmffflllmflfmufflegrrr..i mean that in a nice way


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

This would me mwa about 2 years ago (most recent pic i have of me for some convenient reason) ahem.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> so much can be said with a smilie that cant get you banned, i hear ya Xeno


*nods vigorously*
Lets just say it appears we have simmilar taists 
snakes, ofcourse. 
Quiet you, this is a family forum.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

hehe,,,glad someone appreciates a non-playschool response....sssnakeman you are a bad boy!!!!lmao.......Xeno likewise....and kersten, ummm...ummm.......i like oof's family shot too!!!phew

did anyone catch bob the builder the other day? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> THings Im discovering about Herpers
> We have one of the following:
> 
> the boys....
> ...


My god, you're on the money mate, i have lip, eyebrow and tounge done as for facial hair i keep it trimmed, love bikes and have a erm... personal tat, i love my music (specifically electronica).

You're also right about the ladies *giggle*


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

> Facial hair
> Bad Hair (me)
> Tats or Bikes, often both at once
> Sick senses of humour
> Music addictions


Summed me up nicely lol lmao... How do ya put a pics as ya signature?? mite have a mug shot soon for ya.... :mrgreen: 
AP your a funny bloke..... :mrgreen:


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

Xeno you beat me lol No piercing for me though  o one in my ear thats it......


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

damn, some of you boys are HOT!!!!!!!
here's my ugly mug 
sorry will re-size and try again.


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## dynea (Aug 17, 2006)

cwarren- you have a lovely family. I wouldn't let your girlfriend know that you put that photo up, because although she is beautiful. she prob dosn't want such a moment posted for the world to see.



Please be kind :roll:


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

MDPython said:


> > Facial hair
> > Bad Hair (me)
> > Tats or Bikes, often both at once
> > Sick senses of humour
> ...



Add the following line to your signature
[-i-m-g-]-http://www.website.com/picture.jpg-[-/-i-m-g-]-
Only where the website is, you replace that with where your picture is being hosted, if you need an image host, google.com search image hosts

And also remove all the dashes ( - ) from the code


----------



## Gobo (Aug 17, 2006)

i too have multiple piercings, a tat, bad hair, very sick sense of humour, i will add my mug one day when i have a cam then you'll all be sorry


----------



## dynea (Aug 17, 2006)

LOL sue me for the blurry photo. but dont call me Bob.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

thats a very naughty look miss pythoness....and Xeno and MD...i just described myself and figured it matched all your pics...get the pic up MDP

love that egyptian beetle

i think you need html code for the signature....damn mikey came out to play now i onlyhave one hand to type with


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

You think I have bad hair? oh i wont let this one down *sooks*


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanx Xeno &amp; AP!!! Cheers.......

Nice tatts pythoness


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

and yeah, very nice tat pythoness!


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks ap, i removed it and am trying to resize it, ohhhh and by the way, i was wrong, you ARE a beautiful and unique snowflake


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

It appears we are all clones, MD we both posted that pythoness had a nice tat in the exact same minute.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 17, 2006)

I dont know what happened to the last thread like this I posted my two mug shots and then it wouldnt open ...meh so I post again here lol...


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

nice tat, i take it thats just the outline?


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

hahaha



> It appears we are all clones



now go here.. www.alienpunk.com.au watch the intro and laugh at yourselves


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

but no peircings, sorry, you dont fit the steriotype


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 17, 2006)

sorry yeah jst the outline atm, soon to be finished , and yes I do have my tongue stud...and ummmmmm other parts but wont show you them lol....


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

But if we all try to be different, aren't we all clones because we're all trying to be different?


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

hahaha



> It appears we are all clones



now go here.. www.alienpunk.com.au watch the intro and laugh at yourselves


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

ok, try again.... thanks guys i love my tatts too lol.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

AGAMIDAE said:


> sorry yeah jst the outline atm, soon to be finished , and yes I do have my tongue stud...and ummmmmm other parts but wont show you them lol....


Deal! hahah


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 17, 2006)

and it sucks having ear rings and external peircings when you ride motorbikes, they get caught up everywhere lol


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 17, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> the boys....
> Multiple piercings
> Facial hair
> Bad Hair (me)
> ...



Hmm..i don't have any of these :?


----------



## Oof (Aug 17, 2006)

No piercings here, but I do have a tat from when I was in the Navy. I got it as a Christmas present in 1989 in Hong Kong. It's kinda been the gift that keeps on giving. LOL


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

ohhhhhhh yeah AGAMIDAE, i jumped on a dirtie for the first time in a few years about 6 months ago, threw the helmet on and just about passed out with the pain.


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

Coool!!!! heres a pic sorry il get a beta one when i get my digi fixed.......but ya get the idea :? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah my tats are done by a mate at ultimate image tattooing in Ipswich Qld


----------



## Kersten (Aug 17, 2006)

My favourite shot of myself


----------



## Kaotic (Aug 17, 2006)

oooh i want new tatts....


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

That was just my mobile?? :shock: :? :wink:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

lookin pretty BUFF MDP

"...mate cant let ya in with those shoes.."

hehe


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

MD, why do both you, alien punk and I have spikey/tall hair and peircings, this is weirding me out maaaan


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

> My favourite shot of myself
> 
> Shouldnt the pic be titled where'sKersten?? lol


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 17, 2006)

so hard to find pictures where i have clothes on!!!!


omg that sounds so bad!


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

How close am i?


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

> omg that sounds so bad!


that depends??? M/F?? LOL


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice website AP!!!

LOL nar im small hahah im a lifegaurd but thats al i do to keep fit and i mean thats al lol.....


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

Xenogenesis said:


> MD, why do both you, alien punk and I have spikey/tall hair and peircings, this is weirding me out maaaan



i think its because we are merely commercial clones of punk-youth culture

we should start our own punk label

oh yeah, already did

Kersten a better title may be "spot the odd guy out" amongst all those emo's 

poor kids, if only they realise if they tried on an all white outfit, life would be less miserable for them


----------



## Kersten (Aug 17, 2006)

MDPython said:


> > My favourite shot of myself
> >
> > Shouldnt the pic be titled where'sKersten?? lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaotic (Aug 17, 2006)

there's nothing wrong with a bit of nudity...the human body is a thing of beauty....some of the time :roll:


----------



## Kersten (Aug 17, 2006)

pmsl alien that shot was taken before the emo movement even existed :wink:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

i bet that guy is spewin he wore a blue shirt that night

what was playing? Metallica, Poison, Warrant? i know.....GUNNERS !!!!!

I was a little long haired metalhead back in the day....still little, just not long hair and more of a refined listening.....Metal gave way to grunge and I never looked back....


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 17, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> Xenogenesis said:
> 
> 
> > MD, why do both you, alien punk and I have spikey/tall hair and peircings, this is weirding me out maaaan
> ...



I like to think of myself as the Alternative person who the marketing giants have pounced on thankyou.

altho I don't consider myself "punk" I'm a plumber/gasfitter by day, and a rave goer by night


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

so which one are you Kersten?? Give us a hint? comon?

just curious? the blonde with her arm up in the background?


----------



## codeth (Aug 17, 2006)

me getting attacked with the camera a few weeks ago :twisted:


----------



## Kersten (Aug 17, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> i bet that guy is spewin he wore a blue shirt that night
> 
> what was playing? Metallica, Poison, Warrant? i know.....GUNNERS !!!!!
> 
> I was a little long haired metalhead back in the day....still little, just not long hair and more of a refined listening.....Metal gave way to grunge and I never looked back....


Tom Jones :wink:

MD you're nowhere near close.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

codeth said:


> me getting attacked with the camera a few weeks ago :twisted:



Nice piccie, Slim Cody.....didnt realise there was a hood in coff's

lmao at myself, noone else is gonna!!!!

dont you just hatew it when ya chillin on the lounge, next thing BAM!!!! my gf loves doing that stuff....


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

Theres something very ironic about Tom Jones singin Sexbomb...it hurts like watchin your Dad do karaoke


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

> Nice piccie, Slim Cody.....didnt realise there was a hood in coff's


PMSL!!!!!!


> lmao at myself, noone else is gonna!!!!


What do ya mean?? hahahahahahahahah


----------



## codeth (Aug 17, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> codeth said:
> 
> 
> > me getting attacked with the camera a few weeks ago :twisted:
> ...



yea nothing worse than the gf with a camera :twisted:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 17, 2006)

Here ya go, I bagged oof for being ugly so its only fair I put my ugly head on here
Me with 2 of the tribe


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey its FONZIE

"....Heeeey. Mrs C......".


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

this thread has degenerated into you guys taking pics and this little alien mocking your appearance

my sensei always said "beware the smiling tiger"

grrrrrrrr look out heheh


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 17, 2006)

ok, found a couple


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

PmSl !!!! Nice pics mate!!!

The bike one is sick!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr.K (Aug 17, 2006)

lmao TX. The bike pic looks tops!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

LMAO nice melon

just did a head count....17 heads over 10 pages......more heads more heads


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 17, 2006)

This is me.


----------



## Oof (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't bag ya snakes4me2. Good lookin' fella and some gorgeous kids there.

TX-III with the melon LOLOL. I've gotta do something like that one day.


----------



## codeth (Aug 17, 2006)

triptych_angel said:


> This is me.



looks painful :shock:


----------



## Oof (Aug 17, 2006)

Alienpunk, I swear you're going to get to 400 posts in the next day at the rate you're going. 

Didn't you just get to 300 yesterday?


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

me and my girls


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

this is me in Shanghai...they love me there, as the sign shows


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

Oof said:


> Alienpunk, I swear you're going to get to 400 posts in the next day at the rate you're going.
> 
> Didn't you just get to 300 yesterday?



yes....im a chatterbox hey....

GO TONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 17, 2006)

codeth said:


> triptych_angel said:
> 
> 
> > This is me.
> ...



Dont remember the pain, so i dont think it was that bad.


----------



## codeth (Aug 17, 2006)

pythoness said:


> me and my girls



your daughter in the background looks just like ya


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah, 300 posts yesterday, 400 by midnight at this rate.....if ppl keep posting pics, theres plenty of fodder......


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

> your daughter in the background looks just like ya


she's my mini me lol


----------



## Oof (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks like i started a trend with the family photos here. Hooray for me!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 17, 2006)

Oof said:


> I can't bag ya snakes4me2. Good lookin' fella and some gorgeous kids there.



Thanks oof, What can i say.....they take ater their dad....Oh wait you havent seen the post man here lol :lol:


----------



## nightowl (Aug 17, 2006)

here's me....


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 17, 2006)

I want that guitar nightowl, just picked up a 12 string yesterday, they are awsome


----------



## MDPython (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice guitar nightowl r u in a band???


----------



## zard (Aug 17, 2006)

be kind to this old girl


----------



## Velten (Aug 17, 2006)

nightowl, how do u play both parts at the same time
this is me a couple of years ago breaking into my own house(goddammit forgot my key) only just got into the python scene with my first a coastal carpet

nice pics everyone not really any to dis


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 17, 2006)

*Hooning in Belgium*

This pic was taken of me after we had just done a few flying laps round the town where my best friend in Belgium lives. Not a good pic of me but my friends husbands mate took me to a few races and we had a blast. Will be catching up with them for the Monaco F1 in 2008.

Simone.


----------



## NativeScales (Aug 17, 2006)

Rough photo of me at a footy club wind up, after several cans of Bundy. :lol:


----------



## NativeScales (Aug 17, 2006)

Dam need a resize


----------



## Velten (Aug 17, 2006)

how fast you get up to in that car johnbowemonie looks brilliant


----------



## pepper (Aug 17, 2006)

Alienpunk my daughter wants to marry you !!! here is a pic of my 2 daughters


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 17, 2006)

Well the speeds we got up to certainly wasn't legal Velten and those things don't seem to handle corners so great. On the straight 160 was easy but we had to back off, there weren't any stretches of road we we could really hammer it as most of the highways have speed cameras every couple of hundred yards. My Dad had one for a couple of years, now we are working on a 1973 XA Faclon Superbird ( Coupe ). Belgium was a fantastic place. I have one where i'm balancing on the edge of a cliff in the Ardennes and you can see i'm not impressed :lol:

Simone.


----------



## Velten (Aug 17, 2006)

hmmm balancing on the edge of a cliff would be too bad... :roll: so yeah love to go to begium one day maybe the nice places without a speed limit  that would be nice


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 17, 2006)

Hahahah pass on Belgium and go to the Autobarn in Germany or try the Autostrata in Italy. 4 lanes, the first is under speed limit, the second is for the speed limit. The third is for people wanting to go about 140, the 4th lane is for all the Ducati enthusiats who want to rocket fast than 140. Gotta love it. Probably why so many rally Drivers get booked speeding in WA, where they usually drive alot of the places don't have speed limits.

Simone.


----------



## codeth (Aug 17, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> , now we are working on a 1973 XA Faclon Superbird ( Coupe ). Simone.



cool, got any pics. i wanna get an xb gt coupe


----------



## lilith (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's me again...Same pic, different thread.


----------



## MDPython (Aug 18, 2006)

> Alienpunk my daughter wants to marry you !!! here is a pic of my 2 daughters


AlienPunk quote I DO!!! LOL :mrgreen: 

compliments too peppers daughter.....


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

hahahahaha nightowl i would love to bust a few licks on that 12 string beast of yours.....ill swap that for my gibson any day of the week......hi lilith...nice to put a face to the niceness.......how funny is it to see a dude break into his own house....good practice for the future....and pepper....hmmmmmmmmmmm........i love pepper on all my meals.....


----------



## kwaka_80 (Aug 18, 2006)

mmmhhmmmm.... agreed


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a wicked guitar. Pity I never learned how to play one.


----------



## freddy (Aug 18, 2006)

well this is me and my bro Matt, *now b4 y'all start he has Downs Syndrome* im kinda pissed there coz it was right after a party  that night put me off bourbons for good :cry: 
but there ya go alien live it up :!: not many ppl get pics of me


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

woohooo.....now i can finally seeya freddy ya legend...say hi to your bro Matty for me.....awesome


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 18, 2006)

Hrrrmmmm, Freddy after seeingf those pics i want to go out and party to the wee hours of the morning!


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 18, 2006)

myself,wife amanda and daughter emily


----------



## freddy (Aug 18, 2006)

> Hrrrmmmm, Freddy after seeingf those pics i want to go out and party to the wee hours of the morning


whats stoppin' ya?? its real easy!!


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 18, 2006)

just felt the erge to join in.........


----------



## NightTiger (Aug 18, 2006)

Me when I'm not on APS. :twisted:


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's one of me during a lunch break at my last job.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

> the ladies
> drobdead smiles
> or bodies
> or both
> Kids



I'd stuff that assumption up if I put my noggin up here. Not doin' that again! Already grossed y'all out once! I'll not post my pic and you can all keep ya dinner! 

Hobbo- Have you and/or your wife ever hung around Dapto at all?? You look awfully familiar....In a good way- not someone I've beefed with **grin**


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

And Freddy, your brother looks like he was having a ball in that picture! 

You don't look drunk at all! I like your dress (just realised how absurd that sounds....oh well!!)


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 18, 2006)

and heres one that should make u all smile......
ps sorry theyre both fone pics :?


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 18, 2006)

we live not too far from there, but we dont go there very much only for the sunday markets thats about it


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

Best you stick that mug of yours up there Marie! 

Hell, i've got a pretty rude head and if I can do it, so can you love. Hell, i posted up the whole family.

C'mon ya big hunk of sexy woman.


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

BTW, congrat to Alien for making the thread. It has really taken off. 

I've gotta say. I haven't been part of this site long. But i've gotten a lot of info and a lot of help from you all. I thank a lot of you for the laughs and the friendship.

That has to be the first time I have ever posted up pics of my whole Fam, let alone of me. So that's saying something.


----------



## freddy (Aug 18, 2006)

* DONT SAY THAT OOF!!! * 

i betcha just goone and given him a big head now, 
not that it needs to get any bigger :roll: 

 kidding mate hes a good bloke and has really started some good stuff here :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

hahaha ya smarty pants freddy.....

looks like petey didnt get to see his birthday thread......

aww. thats a pity

and Miss pepper, if I wasnt such a well looked after little Alien, I would say yes to that proposal, she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 18, 2006)

lol i can feel some photoshop edits comming on :twisted: :wink:


----------



## freddy (Aug 18, 2006)

> lol i can feel some photoshop edits comming on


oh hell no!!


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 18, 2006)

freddy said:


> * DONT SAY THAT OOF!!! *
> 
> i betcha just goone and given him a big head now,
> not that it needs to get any bigger :roll:



must find the strength to refrain!!!! :lol:


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

Cripes! Alien is going to make 100 posts in a day.

That's gotta be some sad record for the internet dependent or something.

SEEK HELP ALIENPUNK


----------



## Rupes (Aug 18, 2006)

really its not what it looks like, :twisted: :twisted: 
Me and MrFrosty :wink:


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

I think if i even make a comment here i'll have a moderator all over me. ( I have SUCH a line for this pic)

So i'll just say.....................nice pic.


----------



## freddy (Aug 18, 2006)

> really its not what it looks like


 :shock: IT NEVER IS :lol:


----------



## Rupes (Aug 18, 2006)

Oof: you said moderator, hehehe, had to take it down b4 i get my behind kicked,
pm: me the line anyways...


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

Aww. No WAY! You changed the pic. aw man! Poor sportsmanship! Booo! Hey Ref...... i want a third umpire call!


----------



## freddy (Aug 18, 2006)

RUPES!! watcha change it for? i quite liked the last one


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

Rupes said:


> Oof: you said moderator, hehehe, had to take it down b4 i get my behind kicked,
> pm: me the line anyways...



Not a chance Rupes, I have too much respect to make a comment like that unless i've had a few drinks and I know the person. But it was SUCH a neat pic and the poor line practically LEAPT into frame.


----------



## Rupes (Aug 18, 2006)

sorry, hehehe
im such a pussy


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

Like i always say Rupes..............."It's only illegal if you get caught" 

I've stood by that for as long as i can remember.


----------



## Rupes (Aug 18, 2006)

... picture change... for a littled time only....


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh! You're teasing me now!

All this Wild Turkey Liqueur is going to make me type something.


Must...hold........back.

Must....................remain............................dignified..................


----------



## Rupes (Aug 18, 2006)

hahahaha, sorry... the snow was so fun... we couldnt help take funny photos..
Cheers Tammy
Pm: the comment,, amuse me


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

I miss the snow. I haven't seen snow since i left Canada. It was 6ft hight then and about 40 below.


----------



## Rupes (Aug 18, 2006)

im trying to find a snow pic that isnt so, hrmmm,,, how do u say... so sugestive


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 18, 2006)

lol rupes, i think i got back just in time  
u cheeky lil snowman!!
BUT I THOUGHT ICE HAD THE OPPOSITE AFFECT!! :wink:


----------



## Rupes (Aug 18, 2006)

apperently not with carrots!
hahaha


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

> about 40 below.



Is that inches or centimetres Oof :shock: :lol:

Me n my naughty mind! I only have old pics of myself - I do however have some video footage of Oofs pelvic region at the football. (No he was NOT naked!) Very funny stuff...I think I even have a shot or two of him on my camera....hmmm...bribery comes to mind! 

When I can locate a recentish pic I'll post one. Promise!


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 18, 2006)

Am i alone in thinking you look like a lil mini steve irwin !! its the eyes ! :shock: :wink: :lol:


waruikazi said:


> here's the only one i can find on the computer with my face in it, i was much cuter then


----------



## nightowl (Aug 18, 2006)

MDPython said:


> Nice guitar nightowl r u in a band???



I have been playing in bands for about 18 years but 3 years ago I decided to go Solo. More money and I don't have to worry about out-of-time drummers! lol



Velten said:


> nightowl, how do u play both parts at the same time



I switch between necks, 12 string during rythm and 6 string for lead. I only use it for a couple of songs during the night. My main axe is an Ibanez loaded with DiMarzio hardware, then I have a Tele copy with DiMarzio gear, Strat, F-Hole Jazz semi acoustic, Ibanez Concord acoustic and a couple of others I hardly play. I run them through either a JCM800 Marshall or Mesa/Boogie Studio 22+ depending what size venue. The JCM800 is 100 watt valve so it is too loud for some places I play.



alienpunk said:


> hahahahaha nightowl i would love to bust a few licks on that 12 string beast of yours


hahaha you're welcome to any time alienpunk.....as long as you're left handed! 

Cheers
Shane


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 18, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> Am i alone in thinking you look like a lil mini steve irwin !! its the eyes ! :shock: :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> waruikazi said:
> ...



I hope so :!: :shock: No greater insult!!!! I am no steve irwin.... i'm much better looking


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 18, 2006)

freddy said:


> > Hrrrmmmm, Freddy after seeingf those pics i want to go out and party to the wee hours of the morning
> 
> 
> whats stoppin' ya?? its real easy!!



Actually i got into a few after footy training and during volley ball... I'm feeling a little worse for wear atm :cry: 

*reaches for black coffee with trembling hands*


----------



## pythoness (Aug 18, 2006)

What a beautiful bunch we all are. It's awesome to see all my little faceless friends with their faces on  (not just as an avatar i mean lol)


----------



## Gregory (Aug 18, 2006)

freddy said:


> well this is me and my bro Matt, *now b4 y'all start he has Downs Syndrome*




You should never have to explain your brother Freddy. I bet Matt is a champion. He looks like he's having a ball.
I've got a daughter with DS. Here's a pic of her at her 10th birthday party last month with my Grandson.









Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Velten (Aug 18, 2006)

hay nightowl...thanks for confusing me enough to type this, god i dont have a clue what all those terms/things are im just a simpleton who piked up a guitar and then put it back down 20mins later and never touched it again so yeah nice pics everyone


----------



## lewy4au (Aug 18, 2006)

Me and one of my toys


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

oh yeah..........thanks for postin the pick Lewy....what do you mean ,ONE of your babies......i smell more pics.....


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

Gregory said:


> freddy said:
> 
> 
> > well this is me and my bro Matt, *now b4 y'all start he has Downs Syndrome*
> ...



perfectly said, ditto Greg and freddy


----------



## pythoness (Aug 18, 2006)

ohhhhhhh drool  nice lewy, very very nice.


----------



## lewy4au (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks guys, 
The other toy I had was a 99 x1 Buell but it had to go to make room for a new night train. Jeez wives are funny things, why can't I have two three bikes and a hand full of herps??


----------



## MDPython (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeh!!! Lewy Fat bike mate!!! used too have a similar one, it was a hd "softtail" though.... is that a V twin? it looks HOT....... :mrgreen:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

i thought it was a softail but i didnt wanna embarras myself in front of a real biker


----------



## NinaPeas (Aug 18, 2006)

I can believe this is all happening again lol  

Although there are a lot of new members I spose!


----------



## MDPython (Aug 18, 2006)

> i thought it was a softail but i didnt wanna embarras myself in front of a real biker



It mite be, i thought that too, but im not affraid to ask??!! Looks like a nice bloke...... Bloody nice bike thats for sure.... :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> I can believe this is all happening again lol
> 
> Although there are a lot of new members I spose!



At this point I will quote Dylan

THE TIMES THEY ARE A CHANGIN....


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

MDPython said:


> > i thought it was a softail but i didnt wanna embarras myself in front of a real biker
> 
> 
> Looks a nice bloke......



tHEY ALWAYS ARE....THEY ALWAYS GET A THUMBS UP, WHEN THEY REALISE iM IN MY LITTLE FORD LASER TRYING TO KEEP UP SO I CAN DROOL OVER THEIR HORSE

oops didnt mean to scream sorry


----------



## MDPython (Aug 18, 2006)

ARRRR yes me too mate!!! Like it the most when there 50 odd bikes at once...... :mrgreen:
Just as long as they dont miss understand and think your flipn tha bird at em.... LOL :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

oh yeah...makes ya wanna grow your hair, get some more tats and join a wandering posse of outlaws....but then who would look after Mikey and Peaches..?


----------



## MDPython (Aug 18, 2006)

Im off to go deapsea fishing on a massive boat!!!(first time) wel 36fter!!! 
For my B-day !! yay!!!! and were going out to moon island for a surf!!!! 
the swell is 3mte so a possible 4ft to 5ft !!!!Heaven is awaiting me :mrgreen: .... 
il take my phone and if i pull up anything or see anyhting cool?!!! use can check it out?!!!!......
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEW!!!! sorry im excited......  Bye.
AP that has to be a record or somthing 400 posts in like 2 weeks?? lol go hard champ.....


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

have a great day bud, take some pics and throw em back will ya.....

chat soon matey


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 18, 2006)

Lewy you have a very nice toy  we had us one once apon a time :cry: 
Heres a pic of me and one of my toys :wink:


----------



## jordo (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry i don't have any pics of myself on the computer, nor do I have a camera with me, so you'll just have to imagine your average 6ft 4inches attractive young dark haired male :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 18, 2006)

MDPython said:


> Im off to go deapsea fishing on a massive boat!!!(first time) wel 36fter!!!
> For my B-day !! yay!!!! and were going out to moon island for a surf!!!!
> the swell is 3mte so a possible 4ft to 5ft !!!!Heaven is awaiting me :mrgreen: ....
> il take my phone and if i pull up anything or see anyhting cool?!!! use can check it out?!!!!......
> ...



What's the name of the boat you are going fishing on? Is it a charter boat or mates?


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

Damn it! I saw lewy4au's bike there and thought....heck....i'll post some pics of my Ferrari. We sold it a few years ago but I had a White 348TB.

I've SCOURED all my HDD on my computer and damned if I can find one. WAAAAAHHHH!

*sympathy please* I'll keep looking.


----------



## lewy4au (Aug 18, 2006)

Just to let everyone know it is a 96 Harley Dyna Wide Glide. Softails don't have visible rear shocks to give the appearance of a hard tail chopper. By the way it is for sale if anyone is interested. Here is a pic of the last toy I sold. I have been they both had to go if I wanted a new one. Chicks can be so unreasonable at times!!


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank God my wife loves Bikes. She's the best pillion passenger i ever had. Her Mum is always asking for a run on my bikes.

Whats the asking price for the Hog lewy?


----------



## lewy4au (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Oof, 
It's on Bikepoint and in the Trading Post at the mo. I was after $19,500 8) . People that have looked at it want it but no one has come up with the cash as yet :cry: The Buell sold in two days, the Harley may take a little longer


----------



## linda (Aug 18, 2006)

*me..no torana!*

well cant seem to find my fav pic of me and my torana (my other obsession!) so here is one taken at uni..cheers all..its a pretty funny/scary shot.

not sure about sizing an image so who knows how big or little this may be! lol not i!!


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 18, 2006)

MDPython said:


> Im off to go deapsea fishing on a massive boat!!!(first time) wel 36fter!!!
> For my B-day !! yay!!!! and were going out to moon island for a surf!!!!
> the swell is 3mte so a possible 4ft to 5ft !!!!Heaven is awaiting me :mrgreen: ....
> il take my phone and if i pull up anything or see anyhting cool?!!! use can check it out?!!!!......
> ...



seems like an appropriate time to post this..........


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 18, 2006)

same pic ---> this thread.

its an older one of me but i havnt changed a whole lot.


----------



## pepper (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Alienpunk . She said she will wait forever !!! 
Nice pics all. Don't know why your wife wouldn't like you haveing bikes sounds good to me ( one way of getting rid of you on weekends heheheheh).
Nice pic nre-808 I hope you have redone your nail polish though !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

ROFL @ Pepper


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

hahahha if you wanna lose your man for the weekend, get cable tv in the shed......works for my lady......

go sonny Bill.......go son go son go .........all the way..



...........TRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 18, 2006)

ack that's a HUGE fish


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

I want to build myself a bike. Just don't know where to go to get the bits. 

I might call the harley shop one day and see if they can help. When I have some money at my disposal of course! 

Thats a HUGE fish Bec! CRIKEY!!


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 18, 2006)

hehe, cool pictures


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 18, 2006)

so wanna show some bike pics, well I am a keep motorcycle rider...


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 18, 2006)

Now those are the sorts of pics i love to see Marc, come on pretty please, more?????

Simone.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 18, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Now those are the sorts of pics i love to see Marc, come on pretty please, more?????
> 
> Simone.




Just for you lol


----------



## Lucas (Aug 18, 2006)

check out www.surfacing.s5.com i'm on there somewhere in pics and bio


----------



## cheazy (Aug 18, 2006)

awesom pics AGAMIDAE, how did you get access onto the race way like that?


----------



## cheazy (Aug 18, 2006)

oh hang on...u actually in competition? or is that just social?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 18, 2006)

we have ride days up here at Queensland race way you will find most tracks do that, cost you about $140 a day, normally we have heaps of mates from the sports bike forum go so its a great day...


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 18, 2006)

GSXR1000R > R1
Don't get me wrong, I'd never turn an R1 down but I'm budgeting for a gixxer for about 9 months  I eagerly await every day.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 18, 2006)

lol...my best mate has a gixxer 1000 k6 nice bike but i love my R1's


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 18, 2006)

NICE AGAMIDAE..........i just sold my GSX-R................NOT allowed on a bike for 4 years (public roads anyway) or i'll be going away for a long time. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 18, 2006)

LOL, That sucks donkey. usually its a blokes missus that bar's him from riding


----------



## star11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Here is one of me!...and one of my jungles!


----------



## star11 (Aug 18, 2006)

:shock: 
Nice pics Agamidae :wink:


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 18, 2006)

*mug shot*

hehe another mug shot


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: mug shot*

Star11, you had dinner at the roadhouse?! and they gave you a shirt?!?! oh wait, it says diner. ahhh i geddit.


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: mug shot*

Ive got nothing else to loose
Sorry for those whom have just eaten


----------



## pythoness (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: mug shot*

Beautiful odessa.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: mug shot*


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: mug shot*

I just ate, why are you saying sorry?


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: mug shot*

and lol @ "Badmumma.jpg" *cracks whip*


----------



## pixie (Aug 18, 2006)

here is a pic of me  apologies.  and apologies for camera phone quality too


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks heaps AGAMIDAE, those shots were aweome.........love the R1

Simone


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

not a problem.....rather show me on a bike than a messy mug shot anyday lol.....


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

one more just abit of stitching....to asian beauties


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 19, 2006)

we can only imagine Odessa at what the rest of that roll of film contains !!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

I think this 18 page thread deserves a BUMP as I know many of your mug shots aren't up here.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Aug 19, 2006)

WoW, 

It's been a while and have a look at all these new members!

Good to see this site is still rockin.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

I see post, but I don't see Azztech.jpg


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

one more


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 19, 2006)

Show off thread? Weellll!!! 

Here I am wishing I had $800 **I know a couple of ladies with fine taste who will appreciate this pic:


----------



## Magpie (Aug 19, 2006)

Dunno Erin, it looks awfully hard to take off.


----------



## pythoness (Aug 19, 2006)

beautiful vat,,,,,, i would love that dress, don't think i could cram my twice birthed body into it with a greased shoe horn tho...lol.


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 19, 2006)

Heh, actually with all the pressure those little clips on the front open up rather quickly when need be :wink: 

Oh you just need a friend to cram you in for you lol. Corsets are good like that, aslong as you have something to hold on to. Glad you like it


----------



## SNKMST (Aug 19, 2006)

Magpie said:


> Dunno Erin, it looks awfully hard to take off.



1/2 a second with one hand tied behind my back.


----------



## Kersten (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh you suck Erin :shock: Fetish Kitten...Gallery Serpentine?


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 20, 2006)

SNKMST said:


> Magpie said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno Erin, it looks awfully hard to take off.
> ...



Dreamin :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

woohoo...its back!!!!!!!!! i thought this had disappeared to the cubbyhouse wall of the mod room forever....my pm box has seen more action in the last two days than Paris Hilton at a bikers rally...its ggod to see the thread returned....corona time indeed


----------



## Mysnakeau (Aug 20, 2006)

Tsidasa said:


> here's me, i know it's not a great photo but i'm at work so what can ya do =p



You ppl look great even on your "not a great photo" days. You wouldn't wanna see me, I'll never show my face


----------



## Greebo (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok. It's back. Please no more naked pics.


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 21, 2006)

What is it's a naked pic of yourself?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 21, 2006)

I think this was my mates 20th or 21st... it's a bit of a blur







[/quote]


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hrrmmmmm not sure if i should post the rest after all the broohaha about child freindlyness etc....


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 21, 2006)

Hehe.. i've got a pic of a mate passed out on the ramp at a train station. I'll post it when i get home, that's if i'm not suspended by then of course.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 21, 2006)

dammit thought i had some nicer pics of me but i don't... will have to wait till later.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah its back again like a KISS final tour


----------



## jessop (Aug 21, 2006)

*.*

 Yes, the pic is a bad quality phone pic, yes that is beer (VB) i'm drinking, yes my room is a mess and i need to do my laundry, and yes my laptop is missing an 'e' key! Yes yes yes! Anyway that's the only pic i got of me.


----------



## codeth (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: .*

geez it finally back


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: .*

this is the new and improved no lesbians allowed thread......


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: .*



> this is the new and improved no lesbians allowed thread......



If that's the case i can hardly say it's improved. :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: .*

lmao when i saw your name down the side i was expecting women's tennis players :twisted:


----------



## pugsly (Aug 22, 2006)

Sure is a lot of new members!

PMSL Brett Ill match that and add a blindfold!

heres one from a couple of years ago.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 22, 2006)

Pugsly I'll match you and add handcuffs. (no Not the pair in Daniels picture either!)

LMAO!!


----------



## pugsly (Aug 22, 2006)

Your on!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, and Odessa- you're lovely! Thats a lovely shot of you! 

And to the hot chickie in the corset- I've forgotten who it was now- (my mind is really slowing down) thats a NICE Outfit! 

I've always wanted a corset, but my boobs are too big!


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 22, 2006)

Vat69 said:


> I know a couple of ladies with fine taste who will appreciate this pic



Not just the ladies can appreciate a lovely corset... looks good


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 22, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I've always wanted a corset, but my boobs are too big!



Can that really happen? Too big? LOL


----------



## dames1978 (Aug 22, 2006)

heres a pic of me and monty plus my movember winning photo. For those that dont know what movember is.........MOVEMBER is a charity that starts in november with guys being clean shaven and over the month you grow your mo and raise sponsors to put the money towards prostate cancer research.Its a very good cause and last year i took out the SNAPARRAZI prize for the best photo sent in.Its on again this year so guys get ready to GROW the MO






"The Trucker" - this masterpiece captures the mo in its natural environment. The detail is exquisite - the towel on the seat, the frown, the truckers crack, and the gut combine perfectly to take out the Snaparazzi 2005.


----------



## Kersten (Aug 22, 2006)

My God Dames, whoever took the Trucker pic was a brave soul. I hear they can become extremely protective of their "nests" and are easily provoked. Give that man a New :wink:

I love the sound of the Movember....shame I can't quite join in the fun, but I'm sure I'll be able to talk Kris into it lol.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree with you Kersten ...it does take courage to clamper up into a cabin ... I am surprised there wasn't a little dog on the seat and 2mths worth of dockets floating around mixed in with a few coke bottles. 

Sounds like a fantastic cause .... one which should be encouraged ... although with a little less cheek exposure and glad you refrained from the sweat stains !!


----------



## dames1978 (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah it was a tough shoot for the crew......having to deal with my fat ass!!!! 

kersten there are MO BROS and MO SISTERS......i hope u dont have a mo......but the gals can get in on the act aslo.....there is a gala event in each state which is a massive party that people show off and dress to uit their mo's....ITS TOPS... 
might have to start a MOVEMBER thread to get people involved....each year the event has gotten bigger and bigger raising over 1million dollars for reseach.


----------



## Kersten (Aug 22, 2006)

No mo here lol....well c'mon now even if there was would I tell everyone? 

Love the sound of the gala, I'm out in the sticks a bit so is there anything women can do out here other than just contribute? 

Actually you know what, starting a thread about it would be a fantastic idea.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is me with a couple of mates and a baby diamond. There is also a nice pair of legs in the bottom left corner. the wife's I assume???


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh Yes Go the 70's......looks like an old tooheys commercial,

"........how dya feel...?......"

love the stubbies shorts, bet ya were wearin thongs as well


----------



## cam (Aug 22, 2006)

Only one i could find sorry lol


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got back from doing the shopping


----------



## Rennie (Aug 22, 2006)

LMAO @ CodeRed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 22, 2006)

Never knew you have "2 foot" CodeRed. Certainly put me to shame mate!!!


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 22, 2006)

This was the best day of my life :mrgreen:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 23, 2006)

awww glimmers so cute......happy daddy


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 23, 2006)

How quickly 3 years go by


----------



## hugsta (Aug 23, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> Oh Yes Go the 70's......looks like an old tooheys commercial,
> 
> "........how dya feel...?......"
> 
> love the stubbies shorts, bet ya were wearin thongs as well



Sorry AP, Pete's photo wasn't in the 70's, that was at his house a couple of weekends ago....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Splitmore (Aug 23, 2006)

> Here is me with a couple of mates and a baby diamond. There is also a nice pair of legs in the bottom left corner. the wife's I assume???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a porn star convention with all those moustaches!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2006)

Splitmore said:


> > Here is me with a couple of mates and a baby diamond. There is also a nice pair of legs in the bottom left corner. the wife's I assume???
> >
> >
> >
> ...




LMAO!!! Doesn't it just!!


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 23, 2006)

LMAO - We will just have to call him Porn Star Pete :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 23, 2006)

google it guys. "peter johnson" porn star. It works!!!


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 23, 2006)

LMAO - Your a funny bugger mate.

So how is Beaudapest? :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 23, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> google it guys. "peter johnson" porn star. It works!!!



Mate I aint doing that again, it takes you to a gay porn site :shock: 

Can someone burn my eyes out please :cry:


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Aug 23, 2006)

Finally got to the end of this thread.

Linda, your pic is just a tease. Dont you have a bigger pic?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 23, 2006)

CodeRed said:


> peterjohnson64 said:
> 
> 
> > google it guys. "peter johnson" porn star. It works!!!
> ...



What? You actually clicked on one of those links??? hehe


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 23, 2006)

Peter what is the go with the pic of you and friends sitting around the round table??? lmao was that taken in the 70s or what? lol


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Oh you suck Erin :shock: Fetish Kitten...Gallery Serpentine?



The Gallery....you and I need to go shopping together some time (first we need to save up a heap of cash) :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Aug 24, 2006)

Ooohhhh shhh it's all a tease, we don't have anything but Kmart in this town :shock: Who'd have thought I'd ever want to move back to Sydney :cry:


----------



## boconnor (Sep 8, 2006)

Heres a pic of me educating the next generation


----------



## LeaBilby (Sep 8, 2006)

*this a good mugshot or what?*

Best mugshot in town! Nippy the Shingleback Lizard. Now that is what this site is all about!!


----------



## Lucas (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE: this a good mugshot or what?*

sitting at work 1102pm


----------



## Lucas (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE: this a good mugshot or what?*

camera phones take a terrible pic. How can I look pretty :?


----------



## LeaBilby (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE: this a good mugshot or what?*

Hmmm?


----------



## LeaBilby (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE: this a good mugshot or what?*

Actually, you are pretty enough. Don't put yourself down. Yes camera phones take bad pics, take comfort, you look nearly as good as my lizard LOL.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE: this a good mugshot or what?*

hahaha. I can see it in the eyes :lol:


----------

